# baldwin unit



## coyote/dave (Mar 10, 2009)

pretty quite in the baldwin unit last few days....any new bears taken...


----------



## bigbow (Nov 29, 2007)

I had a bear on my trail camera last week in Baldwin.I`ll try to post it later.


----------



## bigbow (Nov 29, 2007)

here is the picture.I didn`t think about it while I was walking out to check the camera I saw a couple old dead logs rolled over then after I saw this on the camera I think the bear was looking for something to eat.


----------



## Spur Collector (Jul 14, 2009)

We took a Big one out of the Baldwin Unit on Wed. Unofficial score 22 14/16 by an SCI scorer. 450lbs dressed.


----------



## Pinefarm (Sep 19, 2000)

Spur,
Where'd it come from in Newaygo? I have enough points but didn't cash them in this year because my wife and I have twins coming, now next Wed for the scheduled C-section. I'm in northern Newaygo and there's some good bears there. 

I'm hoping to cash them in next year, but I'm also planning a KY bowhunt next Sept. So I may just let them build up.

Here's a Q, if I have more than enough for a Baldwin tag, when I cash them in, so to speak, do I get to keep any extra points I may have?


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Pinefarm said:


> Spur,
> Where'd it come from in Newaygo? I have enough points but didn't cash them in this year because my wife and I have twins coming, now next Wed for the scheduled C-section. I'm in northern Newaygo and there's some good bears there.
> 
> I'm hoping to cash them in next year, but I'm also planning a KY bowhunt next Sept. So I may just let them build up.
> ...


No


----------



## mokwa (Feb 16, 2007)

Nope. Once your drawn you go back to 0. I also have enough for next year(9), and am planning to go around manistee. There are some big bears around my brookie streams, and I figure I'll set at least one of my baits in Benzie co. and take advantage of that extra week.


----------



## Pinefarm (Sep 19, 2000)

OK, thanks. Maybe I better cash in next year.


----------



## Spur Collector (Jul 14, 2009)

We took that Bear in White Cloud area. Good luck with twins. Hope everything goes well.


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

Spur Collector said:


> We took that Bear in White Cloud area. Good luck with twins. Hope everything goes well.



Probably the same one that's been seen in my neck of the woods......


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Sep 5, 2003)

The problem with the Baldwin Unit now is that there are like 2,000 people with the maximum amount of points. With only 60 tags/year being issued...it's not a guarantee like it was 4 years ago when only 20 people had the max amount of points.


----------



## mokwa (Feb 16, 2007)

Not so. First there is a miscoception about that. There is no max number of points. Also of the 8 people with 9 points last year, all 8 drew. Those with 8 points drew 57% (51 for 88). So with my nine points, I'm all but counting on drawing next year.


----------



## proc (Jun 16, 2009)

I am in the 'Oxford swamp ' area , and have heard that there are lots of bears here but have not seen one ,been hunting for deer here for 30 yrs.Lots of good pics at the woodville store tho.


----------



## target-panic (Jan 9, 2006)

mokwa said:


> Not so. First there is a miscoception about that. There is no max number of points. Also of the 8 people with 9 points last year, all 8 drew. Those with 8 points drew 57% (51 for 88). So with my nine points, I'm all but counting on drawing next year.


 
Sorry......But you are mistaken. If you study the attached DNR chart from 2009..........There are 17,678 people who applied for a "Point only". These people did not enter into any drawing for 2009, therefore they are not included in the drawing statistics. Many people have been "banking" pref. points since the lottery system started and can jump into the drawings in any given year. This is a very common practice in the Baldwin unit in particular. So......the 2009 results may give you a rough idea of your chances to draw in 2010.......but if 30 people who have been banking points decide to jump into the drawing next season, the results may change dramatically.

http://www.michigan.gov/documents/dnr/2009_Bear_Drawing_Results_-_Web_283264_7.pdf


----------



## pipe dream (Aug 3, 2006)

target-panic,
This is exactly what I have been doing over the years, banking points for the baldwin unit. Not planning on trying for a permit until 2011 after I wrap up going back to school.


----------



## Budulater (Sep 22, 2009)

proc said:


> I am in the 'Oxford swamp ' area , and have heard that there are lots of bears here but have not seen one ,been hunting for deer here for 30 yrs.Lots of good pics at the woodville store tho.


I have 24 acres just up from the store(by the hunt club) on Oak there.Ive never seen any Bear But have seen droppings in my cedar swamp,and tracks in my food plot.You must Know Maxine at the store then?I just leased My 24 acres out for deer hunting tonite for a minimal $100.00.
Good luck Tony


----------



## jjlrrw (May 1, 2006)

GVDocHoliday said:


> The problem with the Baldwin Unit now is that there are like 2,000 people with the maximum amount of points. With only 60 tags/year being issued...it's not a guarantee like it was 4 years ago when only 20 people had the max amount of points.


How do you know there are 2000 with the maximum amount of points?


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Sep 5, 2003)

jjlrrw said:


> How do you know there are 2000 with the maximum amount of points?


I don't really know for sure. I'm going by memory from a few years ago when 6 points would guarantee you a tag...only because 8 people had 6points. Then the number of people with 5 points was around 275, and 4 points had about 2300. I can't find these numbers anymore on the DNR website and it's frustrating. 

If someone has the links to those stats as far as chances to draw a bear tag for certain units...please post them. If it proves me wrong, I'm fine with that because I'd rather know for sure than pull some 5 year memory out of my **** that I'm not 100% sure on.


----------



## jjlrrw (May 1, 2006)

GVDocHoliday said:


> I don't really know for sure. I'm going by memory from a few years ago when 6 points would guarantee you a tag...only because 8 people had 6points. Then the number of people with 5 points was around 275, and 4 points had about 2300. I can't find these numbers anymore on the DNR website and it's frustrating.
> 
> If someone has the links to those stats as far as chances to draw a bear tag for certain units...please post them. If it proves me wrong, I'm fine with that because I'd rather know for sure than pull some 5 year memory out of my **** that I'm not 100% sure on.


I have a list from '06 through this year, I removed the non residents to shorten the list, my 16 year old son will be 30 and I will be retired before we draw lol and this is not including the points only apps.



Baldwin 2009 60 Tags RESIDENT
PTS, # apps, # draw, %, Years to Draw 
9, 8, 8, 100, 
8, 88, 51, 57, 
7, 201, 0, 0, 
6, 190, 0, 0, 
5, 223, 0, 0, 10.83333333 Dan
4, 190, 0, 0, 14 Ryan
3, 234, 0, 0, 
2, 271, 0, 0, 22.41666667 John
1, 451, 0, 0, 
0, 804, 0, 0, 


Baldwin 2008 65 tags RESIDENT
PTS, # apps, # draw, %, Years to Draw 
8, 14, 14, 100, 
7, 141, 51, 36, 
6, 226, 0, 0, 
5, 209, 0, 0, 
4, 256, 0, 0, 12.01538462 Dan
3, 239, 0, 0, 15.69230769 Ryan
2, 280, 0, 0, 
1, 352, 0, 0, 25.41538462 John
0, 836, 0, 0, 


Baldwin 2007 70 tags RESIDENT 
PTS, # apps, # draw, %, Years to Draw 
7, 57, 57, 100, 
6, 165, 13, 7, 
5, 242, 0, 0, 
4, 233, 0, 0, 
3, 251, 0, 0, 12.54285714 Dan
2, 261, 0, 0, 16.27142857 Ryan
1, 321, 0, 0, 
0, 645, 0, 0, 30.07142857 John


Baldwin 2006 60 tags RESIDENT 
PTS, # apps, # draw, %, Years to Draw 
6, 114, 60, 52, Draw John
5, 181, 0, 0, 
4, 231, 0, 0, 
3, 268, 0, 0, 
2, 320, 0, 0, 17.56666667 Dan
1, 334, 0, 0, 23.13333333 Ryan
0, 559, 0, 0,


----------



## target-panic (Jan 9, 2006)

jjlrrw said:


> I have a list from '06 through this year, I removed the non residents to shorten the list, my 16 year old son will be 30 and I will be retired before we draw lol and this is not including the points only apps.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


These numbers are skewed. If you go back to the link in my previous post......you'll see that the numbers above are *ONLY* based on those that actually applied for a *tag* *to be issued in that given year*. These numbers do not account for those that choose to apply for the "*Point Only*" option. These applicants are not reflected anywhere in the charts above. The odds of drawing in any given unit will change from year to year as those who have been banking points using the "*Point Only*" option decide to actually enter the drawing.


----------



## wolverinehuntclub (Oct 11, 2009)

Hey All,

When applying for Baldwin district do not forget that the following Townships in LAKE county are Kick As# !

I moved to Va now but That was my stomping grounds big time.I lived nearby and had some very Big boars and Sows show up at my baits regularly.

I actually assisted on a few kills in the area.

Yes, The Nix*** from Luther run the heck out of them bears but its the small game hunters that affected my baits most.

I seen my second biggest bear ever in Pinora township off Frank Smith near 11 mile road but it was my Cherry Valley baits off Kings Highway that were Best for sightings.Hike into the Baldwin river area and set up there.Then LOOKOUT !

I even have a guy ( Dont Hunt) that might bait for you from time to time .PM me and I will share all my secrets from the area.I never would have done this when I lived in Reed City.


----------

